# William Sonoma Mandoline



## bobski (Mar 22, 2006)

I wonder if anyone has tested the new V blade (DuBuyer) mandoline yet? It would appear to be a better design.
Bob Peterson


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Don't have one but its on my wish list.


----------



## txfoodie (Jun 17, 2003)

Not sure if this should be a separate topic ... but does anyone own the Oxo mandoline? I purchased it based on its affordability and top rating by Good Housekeeping. (Though I continue to salivate over the fancier Williams Sonoma models.)

I've tried using it to slice both tomatoes and lemons, both unsuccessfully. The lemon seemed too tough for the blade, the tomatoes too soft. I'm fairly handy in the kitchen but this piece of equipment makes me feel like a moron. Is it a dud, or do I just need more practice...???   

I don't mind spending the money for the more expensive versions if they're worth it. Thanks.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Do a search of this forum for *Benriner*. It's the brand of a Japanese Mandoline that's been around for years and many love it, including me. It's affordable and works like a charm even over expensive brands.










If I didn't already have this one, I'd look at the Zyliss Mandoline to see if I liked it.


----------



## armazz (Mar 30, 2006)

Last summer I received a W-S de Buyer mandeline with multiple blades. I've used it numerous times and absolutely LOVE it. I don't know about the v-blade - haven't tried one. From my experience, I would highly recommend it.:lips:


----------



## mangilao30 (Apr 14, 2005)

I have a ceramic one and an old Matfer, both are great but the ceramic one is really sharp the only draw back is that it is small and not adjustable.


----------

